# Size of blower for my tractor



## marcus (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am new to the tractor world. Here is my question.
I have a Kioti CK27HST tractor and I need to purchase a rear snow blower for it. I live in Canada and get a fair bit of snow.
I was in at the local dealer and he suggested I get a 68 inch model (a Walco Meteor) so that the blower is wider than my tractor. In looking at the manufacturer's website, they recommend a minimum of 35 horsepower for that model, and my tractor only has 27.
So my question is, should I go with the 60 inch model which my tractor has enough power to push, but will not be wider than my rear wheels, or is the dealer correct?

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Marcus! They almost always underrate the power. Your tractor will power the 68 inch model just fine. Better buy it quick, cause it's coming soon!


----------



## jejennings (Oct 11, 2011)

You might consider a front mounted self-powered 72" snowblower like the Bercomac. Since it has it's own engine to blow the snow, all your tractor needs to do is push it. You will also have the ability to remove snow banks by driving right into them and having the advantage of running your tractor at any speed you wish, not just what the PTO requires.


----------



## marcus (Jul 11, 2011)

That sounds quite a bit more expensive no?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

If your tractor rear tires are 60" wide, you only need a 60" blower. Don't forget, it's only the first cut that you will use the total width for blowing. After that, you will only use about two thirds, and you can offset the blower on your 3pt. hitch. The depth and type of snow will dictate your speed. Bye


----------



## jejennings (Oct 11, 2011)

Marcus,

Yes, the Bercomac is about three times the price of the Walco, but I've ordered one because last winter a foot of snow slipped off the 30 foot roof of my barn and not even my 100 HP 4 wheel drive John Deere could get through it. The pile was over 6 feet high. My wife has a JD Gator HPX with the deluxe all glass cab, and this old man is tired of getting cold moving snow.


----------



## marcus (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I decided on a 72" rear facing blower. It was affordable, and should do me, I hope.


----------



## Vo2et (Nov 19, 2011)

I am running a 64" Blizzard blower on my 25hp Foton TE254. It works well for me!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eQgIhGDHy8&sns=em]FotonTE254B64.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------

